# European Toilet etiquette.



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

psychik said:


> OK, so I'm going to Munich in mid-April and just beginning the ED trip research now. Starting with the basics... I already learned the all-important "Ausfahrt", but the potty question was #2 (no pun intended) on my list...
> After reading this thread I sank into more confusion that I thought I should. So could someone please explain what exactly is the "Continental shelf" and how does one find a restroom in Europe?? Are they free? Is it OK to use MCDonalds' rest rooms??
> Yes, I could google and find my answers, but what fun is that? .. gotta keep the thread alive!
> 
> All pointers are appreciated!


I think the easiest way to describe it is U.S. style has a pool of water where you may get a cold water enema free of charge with the splash.

Euro style you get a thud. Instead of going down like the tidy bowl man your #2 is blasted away by a stream of water like unruly peaceniks.

___________________


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Wingboot said:


> I think the easiest way to describe it is U.S. style has a pool of water where you may get a cold water enema free of charge with the splash.
> 
> Euro style you get a thud. Instead of going down like the tidy bowl man your #2 is blasted away by a stream of water like unruly peaceniks.


Said toilets also appear to use approximately 386.4 L/flush, unlike North American units which use 1.6L/flush.


----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

iversonm said:


> Said toilets also appear to use approximately 386.4 L/flush, unlike North American units which use 1.6L/flush.


Generally you will find the European toilets don't use a lot of water in the flush, and you very rarely see the high pressure ones like in the USA. Even in public places they tend to have the little cistern, whether in the open or built into the wall.

An interesting feature on many is the two stage flush. Some have a little button for the little flush, and a big one for the full monty.

You will find most toilets offer the option of stopping the flush when the job is done as well.

The automatic self cleaning toilets are interesting...if you spend a little longer in the seated position, you may just feel a little nudge in the back as it urges you to leave so it can clean itself...


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Hammerwerfer said:


> The automatic self cleaning toilets are interesting...if you spend a little longer in the seated position, you may just feel a little nudge in the back as it urges you to leave so it can clean itself...


I would take a sledge hammer to such a toilet.
And on the guy who invented it.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Boile said:


> I would take a sledge hammer to such a toilet.
> And on the guy who invented it.


Why?

Don't you want a clean toilet?
We encountered a self cleaning toilet in Luxembourg. It was facinating to watch the seat revolve as it cleaned itself off. Now that's sanitation.


----------



## move.over (Oct 1, 2005)

Asteroid said:


> I have to argue that those European-style toilets with the "dry" trap are the reason why you'd need to use the brush. :thumbdwn:
> American-style toilets are better.


With an American toilet you frequently need a plunger while with an European one you won't :thumbup:

You might see a brush next to an European toilet but not a plunger. :bigpimp:


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

This is a great tutorial. I wish I had this kind of information before my first trip to Japan.
I saw a public toilet stall in Tokyo that said "Western Style" on the door.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Boile said:


> I would take a sledge hammer to such a toilet.
> And on the guy who invented it.


Why?

Don't you want a clean toilet?
We encountered a self cleaning toilet in Luxembourg. It was facinating to watch the seat revolve as it cleaned itself off. Now that's sanitation.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

claud 3 said:


> Why?
> 
> Don't you want a clean toilet?
> We encountered a self cleaning toilet in Luxembourg. It was facinating to watch the seat revolve as it cleaned itself off. Now that's sanitation.


Clean all you want, but the minute the toilet "reminds" me to leave before my business is finished is when that sledge hammer goes down.


----------

